# Has anyone suffered from hormonal headache post partum?



## nicb26

Hi ladies,

Just looking to put my mind at ease. I've had a localized headache for two weeks now, at the top right of my head towards the back. Paracetamol and ibuprofen don't help. Also been feeling a little nauseous sometimes.

I went to the doctor and she suggested it could be hormonal due to the crazy hormone changes after having a baby, though I have to go back in two weeks for further investigation if I'm still having them

Basically, I'm worried it's something more serious like a brain tumor, so I'm just wondering if anyone has had hormonal headaches and what they felt like?

Xxx


----------



## Sarah lo

I had a migraine nearly every day for a couple of weeks after having my LO. the doc told me it was hormonal too. Also likely due to lack of sleep lol.

Did you have a epidural in labour? I think I read somewhere that they can cause post partum headaches


----------



## nicb26

Sarah lo said:


> I had a migraine nearly every day for a couple of weeks after having my LO. the doc told me it was hormonal too. Also likely due to lack of sleep lol.
> 
> Did you have a epidural in labour? I think I read somewhere that they can cause post partum headaches

Thanks for replying :flower: I had a spinal as I had a c section. I'm not sure if it could be this as they only started 14 weeks pp. What was your pain like? I can pinpoint mine to one spot on my head, though sometimes also feels sore elsewhere on my head xx


----------



## Sarah lo

I get mine over the left side of my head always in the same spot but even before pregnancy if I got a headache it was in that same spot!


----------



## katy1985

I had a headache that lasted 4 weeks. It started 4 weeks pp. I was also worried it was something more serious (I am a bit anxious about those sort of things) it was in the same place. At the back of my head, more of a dull ache but I was very aware of it. Sorry it's a quick reply my LO has had her jabs today and is a little upset xx


----------



## kmumtobe

I'm obviously alot more pp than you but I've had a headache constantly since January, it fluctuates in pain but never goes. I went to the docs they said initially likely hormonal, changed the pill several times and still no improvement. Ive had eye tests, co2 house check and loads of other stuff and no inclined so I've been referred to a neurologist at the hospital but the whole process has taken, well, months so im with you on the worrying ya something worse, you can't help it eh.. Finally getting Roubd to the appointment a week Monday. Mines just a general pain, fluctuates in severity, nothing seems to make it better or worse, no other symptoms. I've never ever had headaches I'll be glad to see the back and know its nothing awful I hope! Hope you get some speedier answers x


----------



## lil star

my lo is 1o months now so dont really no if its a hormoanl thing but i have headaches for a couple of days then am fine then will have them again they get so bad im throwing up i had one yesterday and i couldent even move only just managed to give lo her dinner..lo loved it as she destroyed my living room :haha: but once ive had a bad one the next day is not so bad. x


----------



## lovemyweebump

i had a spinal during labour too and also had very sore head aches for a while after, a few days after lo and i left mu i ended up going back up, they said something about it might not have went in right (they wernt much help atall! loll), next day i phoned my doc who said it was a tension headache, guess its just the same as a hormonal one? anyway a few days taking a cacodamol (sorry don't know how to spell it :haha:) and i was back to my normal self :), if you think it might be more serious though then keep getting on to your doc, you know your own body :flower:


----------



## J23

I suffered for 2 weeks or so pp. Really delibating headaches that painkillers didn't even touch. My DD was a great sleeper but I was awful!!! I felt toxic and nauseous and it was in the same spot behind my eye and radiating up my neck. It passed but I do suffer hormonal headaches still monthly.


----------



## sophxx

This might seem oddbut have you been to a osetopath about about it? Itcould just be thats somethings out out of line as your body went through slot having a section.x


----------



## nicb26

sophxx said:


> This might seem oddbut have you been to a osetopath about about it? Itcould just be thats somethings out out of line as your body went through slot having a section.x

Hi good idea, I have had v sore upper back, maybe related? x


----------



## nicb26

kmumtobe said:


> I'm obviously alot more pp than you but I've had a headache constantly since January, it fluctuates in pain but never goes. I went to the docs they said initially likely hormonal, changed the pill several times and still no improvement. Ive had eye tests, co2 house check and loads of other stuff and no inclined so I've been referred to a neurologist at the hospital but the whole process has taken, well, months so im with you on the worrying ya something worse, you can't help it eh.. Finally getting Roubd to the appointment a week Monday. Mines just a general pain, fluctuates in severity, nothing seems to make it better or worse, no other symptoms. I've never ever had headaches I'll be glad to see the back and know its nothing awful I hope! Hope you get some speedier answers x

Thanks so much for replying. Are yours in one spot? I'm worried because mine start shortly after waking, Apparently a tumor sign. I hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## kmumtobe

No it's just general, it radiates more from one side but not obviously. Did they shine a light in your eyes? This is how they look for pressure in the brain which is a key sign of a tumor, if that showed any concerns they'd of packed you off straight away. Two months ago I had both a doc and an optician check and both said it was fine so I have to take what they say tho its very hard not to think the worst, I just wish I wasn't put on such a slow waiting list for the referral. It's only natural to panick especially when you're a mum suddenly health and always being there for your little one means everything. Hope you get some answers x


----------



## Honeymooner

Omg! Is that what it is??? I've had one for 2 weeks now (since LO was 3 weeks). Right around when I stopped the painkillers from my c-section but I have to constantlytake painkillers and my headache is still there!


----------



## nicb26

Honeymooner said:


> Omg! Is that what it is??? I've had one for 2 weeks now (since LO was 3 weeks). Right around when I stopped the painkillers from my c-section but I have to constantlytake painkillers and my headache is still there!

Is yours just in one spot? Xx


----------



## nicb26

kmumtobe said:


> No it's just general, it radiates more from one side but not obviously. Did they shine a light in your eyes? This is how they look for pressure in the brain which is a key sign of a tumor, if that showed any concerns they'd of packed you off straight away. Two months ago I had both a doc and an optician check and both said it was fine so I have to take what they say tho its very hard not to think the worst, I just wish I wasn't put on such a slow waiting list for the referral. It's only natural to panick especially when you're a mum suddenly health and always being there for your little one means everything. Hope you get some answers x

Yeah the gp did the light in the eyes and a couple of coordination tests, all fine. Just scared as every time I put my symptoms onto google it comes up with tumor :-/


----------



## sophxx

nicb26 said:


> sophxx said:
> 
> 
> This might seem oddbut have you been to a osetopath about about it? Itcould just be thats somethings out out of line as your body went through slot having a section.x
> 
> Hi good idea, I have had v sore upper back, maybe related? xClick to expand...

Most definitely could be related if you've strained a muscle or trapped anerve it will travel up your back up your neck to the top of your head. X


----------



## Kel127

Do your headaches get better when laying down? I had horrible headaches after giving birth, so bad that I couldn't even take care of my children. Turns out they were epidural headaches. They messed up my epidural, and I was leaking spinal fluid. I had to have a blood patch done to stop the leaking.


----------



## nicb26

Kel127 said:


> Do your headaches get better when laying down? I had horrible headaches after giving birth, so bad that I couldn't even take care of my children. Turns out they were epidural headaches. They messed up my epidural, and I was leaking spinal fluid. I had to have a blood patch done to stop the leaking.

Hi thanks for this xx no they don't get better on lying down. I've had a spinal leak before after a spinal fluid test (long story) and they were quite different, so I don't think it's that x


----------



## ashley2pink

Could be a migraine. Ive had a few migraines the past week, which I think is because I must have been ovulating for the first time since my dd was born. So hormones causing my body to go out of whack. I got pretty nauseous with the first migraine. Just waiting for my period to come now!


----------



## hulahoop09

I got headaches and dizziness about 4 mnths pp. They did go off but also found out after I have vitamin d deficiency. Xx


----------

